# Queenfleet 6-2 party boat



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Late report.... Allison and i went for one more go round on the queen fleet.... As discouraging as i tried to be.. Allison had 1 day left of vacation.. so dammit.. i was takin her fishing. Cause wednesday was on for a charter out of gasparilla pass.. for big fish..
that report will blow you away..

Anyway.. we loaded up for a 4 hr day on the super queen.. well Capt.Todd! was the man!..
From the get go .. Allison broke in her new rod and reel.. with huge grunt after grunt.. as i was working heavy for grouper.. She loaded the cooler with big ole grunts as i worked hard for 16 to 19 inch red groupers...
well were both happy on the way in we decide to do it one more go round and hit the afternoon ride..
They nailed 2 beautiful kings at the end of the first 4 hrs.

well round 2 we have about 25 keywest grunts from 8 to 15 inches..
soon i get lucky.. 21 inch red grouper.. in the box!
keep working for gags and managed 4 or so keywests of 15 ! inches!
then Allison says i wanna try something bigger.. so she puts on a whole scalled sardine.. bam!! she's getting worked.. but im cheerleading.. she did it all perfect.. 24inch gag..
Her first keeper ever.. ill put pics up soon..
Captain found out it was her first so he made her kiss it!.. It was a great trip!

4 hrs fishing and we took home one 30 lb king,50 keywest grunts 2 keeper grouper...



None too shabby!


Happy Allison heading out to sea.








Allisons first keeper Gag.
































this is most of our fish 




















































beggars 



























some 34hr fish


























































Have fun


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics and report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

xcellent report!!!!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Pretty work!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks everybody.. got my own boat this week so hopefully in the next few weeks ill be posting pics of me, my girl and my boat loaded with fish!


----------

